# What Denon should I get? Need help!!



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to get a Denon receiver to go with a SVS PB13-Ultra and some Energy RC-70 tower speakers. Not sure if the energy's and the SVS is a good match. So I need to know what Denon to get and if I should use the same speaker line for the 4 rear and center channel.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you have a budget in mind? I'd suggest the 3808CI for a good mix of power, features and price. Then again the Onkyo's are the current price/feature/performance champ and a TX-SR806 is tough to beat for the price.

Don't worry about the SVS it'll be fine with any speakers you get.

And yes, my opinion is use the same speaker line for all speakers, not a requirement but a preference. At a minimum the LCR should all be from the same line, the surrounds can be different but I'd go with all speakers from the same line.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

What is your budget for the receiver???? .... Are you considering other brands or Are you set on getting a Denon???

As far as the speakers ... is better to timbre match at least the fronts (L+R+C); but if you can get all from the same brand and line it will be better :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the fast replies! I am kind of set on the Denon. I want Canadian speakers. Should i get the Energys? My budget is around 5 thou. $1900 for the sub. I can get a good employee discount on the Energys. Not sure how much yet. I have to check tomorrow. The receiver doesn't have to be a Denon but I don't like the looks of the yahamah's and I can't get a discount on the Onkyo's. Leaves me with H/K and Denon. I thought the 3808CI might be a good receiver but do I need the THX Ultra2? I heard that the Faroudja DCDi chip isn't very good. Can't spend the 6 g's on the 5308CI.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

what are you going far the dts hd, dolby true hd or what?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

I want both the dts and dolby formats. Is the Denon 989 a good receiver? Do I need the 3808CI. Just really wanted to know if the SVS the Denon and the Energy's are a good paring.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

CrimsonKing said:


> ... Is the Denon 989 a good receiver? Do I need the 3808CI....


Here is a  comparison table 



> Just really wanted to know if the SVS the Denon and the Energy's are a good paring.


I think SVS sub will belnd with any speaker ... as far as using Denon AVR's, your ears will be the judge :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Are Energy the best Canadian speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

CrimsonKing said:


> Thanks for the fast replies! I am kind of set on the Denon. I want Canadian speakers. Should i get the Energys? My budget is around 5 thou. $1900 for the sub. I can get a good employee discount on the Energys. Not sure how much yet. I have to check tomorrow. The receiver doesn't have to be a Denon but I don't like the looks of the yahamah's and I can't get a discount on the Onkyo's. Leaves me with H/K and Denon. I thought the 3808CI might be a good receiver but do I need the THX Ultra2? I heard that the Faroudja DCDi chip isn't very good. Can't spend the 6 g's on the 5308CI.


You can buy an SVS sub through its Canadian retailer Sonic Boom Audio The PB13 Ultra is the best sub for the money (I have one).
If you dont like the Faroudja DCDi prosessing, (Not that bad by the way) then going with the Onkyo TX SR876 is your best option and can be found for around $1400 CAD if you look hard enough and don't mind buying from the US. It uses the HQV Reon chip and is by far one of the best upconversion processors available.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

CrimsonKing said:


> I want both the dts and dolby formats. Is the Denon 989 a good receiver? Do I need the 3808CI.


Yup, the 989 is pretty much the same as a 2809CI. Basically a marketing thing, this way your local furniture/appliance/bedroom superstore that sells the 989 (or three digit Denon models) cannot undercut your local mom&pop audio shop that sells the 2809CI (four digit models which can be customized by installers, they also have 2-way RS-232 communication port for updates and this and that). Yanno price match and all, they are not the same part number so no need to price match.

I think Yamaha and others also do this.

So the 989 is basically one step below the 3808 and will save you around $500, that is if it has the features you are looking for.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

CrimsonKing said:


> Are Energy the best Canadian speakers?


Loaded question,... I submit that since they are now owned by Klipsch, they are no longer a Canadian speaker :unbelievable: :bigsmile:

Other Canadian speakers worthy of the Best Canadian Speaker prize are:

Axiom Audio
Focus Audio
Gershman Acoustics
Paradigm
PSB Speakers
Totem Acoustic

All depends on what you like and what your budget is, so a better phrase would be "What Canadian Loudspeakers are the Best for ME!"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget that most Canadian speaker companies as well as US get parts from other locations around the world to build them. SVS for example buys there amps, BASH a Canadian company.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

And then build the speakers in China. I couldn't tell you who actually produces their product in Canada anymore. At least that was my experience being a Mirage dealer, also now a Klipsch company. They slowly changed to China piece by piece. Last to go was their subs and now even those mostly. Love PSB and Totem speakers and the PSB can be affordable. As an Audyssey guy, I applaude your Denon choice. Any of the models that have been discussed previously would work well but that 3808CI has some cool new features with the network streaming and Rhaposody. Good luck with whatever you choose. Hope this didn't sound like I was selling something.


----------

